# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] powerpivot calculation related showing error message

## paxonltd

Hi all,

I am trying to run a simple calculation in powerpivot "related" in the following table:
Ariba NW Information

I would like to use the related formula to have the supplier ID from the table "supplierlist" (in Excel would be a simple vlookup)

thanks

----------


## Olly

Your relationship between [supplierlist] and [Ariba NW Information] is the wrong way round - you have the "ONE" side on your fact table, and the "MANY" side on the dimension (lookup) table. This means that the RELATED function is potentially trying to return multiple related values - hence your error:

pp_rel_incorrect.PNG



Change this relationship so that the "ONE" side is on the dimension table, and the "MANY" side on your fact table:

pp_rel_correct.PNG



Now your calculated column works correctly:

pp_rel_output.PNG

----------

